# Teaching Genesis



## Tristan Crotinger (Oct 8, 2012)

Hello, this is my first post on the Puritan Board. I thought I might glean a little bit of wisdom from my reformed brethren.

I have been teaching a small, 10-20 person class at our church, a nondenominational, (previous SBC) on the book of Genesis for the last few weeks. So far we have not made it past "In the beginning." I have been setting up the background and answering questions about the canon of scripture, authorship, the different arguments for creation/evolution and I have even had to address the apocrypha (which naturally lead to who Martin Luther was since we have several former catholics. )

All of the handouts I have been preparing each week for the upcoming class. I do not own Logos software and I have been doing quite a lot of research looking for the most accurate information and trying think of which questions that I should ask to inspire interaction. My question is, what resources would you recommend? If you were teaching this class to this diverse group of individuals, what would you consider required reading before each class? 

I am studying for a degree in apologetics at Luther Rice University (Ravi Z has a one degree from there) and I have limited time to prepare with 5 children.
So far I have been using PreceptAustin.org as well as several other internet resources, my textbooks and the dated commentaries that I own. I spend my driving time to and from my job listening to MacArthur's sermons on Genesis and whatever I can find from Ligonier's conference messages. 

Thanks for reading and I appreciate your help in advance.

tristan
Praise God!


----------



## Romans922 (Oct 8, 2012)

Not much help, but I'm preaching through Genesis. That might be helpful to listen to sermons on it.

Commentary that may be good for you: Robert C. Harbach, "Studies in the Book of Genesis"


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 8, 2012)

Welcome to the PB Tristan; please fix your signature (see the link in mine for instructions). Also, this is a public forum that any one may read including those you may be teaching; so you may want to not be so blunt in your assessments if there is any possibility those whom you wish to do good may see it. We have private forums for more sensitive discussions; which you will have access to once you've posted a while (20 something posts).


----------



## Tristan Crotinger (Oct 8, 2012)

Thank you for the advice. I am glad you have the edit feature. Ill fix my sig.


----------



## Tristan Crotinger (Oct 8, 2012)

Thank You Andrew I will give your sermons a listen perhaps on the way to work tomorrow.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Oct 8, 2012)

Tristan,

There are many good commentaries on Genesis to be found. One that I have had ever since I took a class on Genesis in college is a great volume by Allen P. Ross entitled "Creation and Blessing: A Guide to the Study and Exposition of Genesis." 

I wholeheartedly recommend you get it and make that your primary text.


----------



## Sebastian Kim (Oct 9, 2012)

Sounds like a good material that you got in there. I'm also preaching on it this sunday. Basically I'm starting on the classical idea that the existence of God is presupposed by the Bible and that he is who He says He is. One of the points that (due to our times) I'll make will be that trying to submit Scripture to certain scientific conclusions was already done by the Church before; the church did that with geocentrism long ago; and the results were catastrophic. If such unwise conclusion could been avoided by being cautious with such theories, we have sufficient reasons not to submit the wonderful word of God to the present understanding of most scientists about our origins.

The thing is that looks like your approach will be more apologetical, huh?
Hope this link helps Three ways that the progress of science conflicts with naturalistic speculations « Wintery Knight


----------



## Jackie Kaulitz (Oct 10, 2012)

> My question is, what resources would you recommend? If you were teaching this class to this diverse group of individuals, what would you consider required reading before each class?



Hi Tristan, great to have you onboard!  Hands down, my required reading would be John Calvin's Commentaries on Genesis. I am constantly astounded by Calvin's deep and well-tought out arguments and reasoning. When working through Matthew with Calvin, I realized I actually held [-]several [/-](edit: not several but sadly many) wrong interpretations of the Bible! As a Christian all my life, I couldn't believe I got so many things wrong! And even though he wrote in the 1500s, it seems he encountered many of the incorrect teachings I had learned in today's world! So he is extremely relevant. Also, all believers could benefit greatly from being exposed to Calvin's writings. Free Electronic Books from Third Millennium


----------



## Hemustincrease (Oct 10, 2012)

‘The Genesis Record’ Henry Morris has much which is worthy of consideration.


----------

